# Best smoke fluid



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

I have the JT's Mega Steam scented stuff right now since it is Christmas. It works great in one engine I have, but the others don't seem to care for it. 
I heard if you run the train on higher power or make it pull more cars it puffs more smoke. Right now they are around the tree and don't have many cars on them.
But I am curious what you all use for smoke fluid if it's different than the scented stuff. 
Thanks guys


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Most of the guys here including myself use jt's smoke fluid. Smoke output depends on the type of smoke unit you have.fan driven units will give you the best compared to a puffer type


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I think JT's works best with modern smoke units that have fans and puffers. Older locos and post-war stuff has different types of units and there may be other fluids that work better in each type. I'm not an expert. Some of the very old units used pellets even.


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks guys  
I asked mainly because the Polar Express engine my husband got for his birthday doesn't spit smoke out like I think a newer engine should. But it is going around the tree and cant go very fast because of it, so I'm sure that's all it is. When it is sitting still with power on it smokes pretty good. 
Glad I'm using good fluid in the trains


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

I wondered on reading your posts whether you are talking about operating this engine in conventional mode rather than command? It's interesting that Mike Reagan of Lionel recently answered some questions about smoke output of the engine you mention as well as other recent issue Lionel models. I mention this because the smoke fluid itself makes some difference but is not the only factor in smoke output. Here's one of the things he said:

_Q: In conventional mode how many volts does it take for Legacy diesels to smoke reliantly?

A: I cannot answer as to how reliantly they smoke, but if you meant to say reliably, then the answer is 12-13 Volts AC is optimal. Anything under 12 and smoke production will be anemic, anything above 13V will be regulated at 13V, so it doesn't matter. The ideal smoke output on a Legacy loco will come from a chopped sine wave transformer putting out 12VAC or higher. Using Lionel Premium Smoke Fluid will also yield better results than other manufacturers smoke fluid (and before anyone says anything buying in bulk, tell me what fluid ounce size bulk is in your mind, because "my" version of bulk is 55 gallons).
_

He also commented about apparent differences in smoke output when the engine is standing still vs. moving with more output being visible when the engine is stopped rather than in motion simply because of the difference in airflow dissipating the smoke faster.


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

I use JT's Mega Steam in everything. I have had no issues with it on any Legacy locomotive with steam/whistle effects. Moderation is the key. Overfilling any smoke units opens up a can of worms. I also use it with no issues in the older MTH (Seuthe, pronounced "soy-tah")smoke units.


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank you for your information. I appreciate it  
I am unsure what you mean when you say "conventional" vs "command." This is my first talking set so I'm trying to learn. Sorry for being so uninformed. 
I guess technically the coal car that talks was separate from the actual set. Sorry if I was unclear.


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

Ricky Tanner said:


> I use JT's Mega Steam in everything. I have had no issues with it on any Legacy locomotive with steam/whistle effects. Moderation is the key. Overfilling any smoke units opens up a can of worms. I also use it with no issues in the older MTH (Seuthe, pronounced "soy-tah")smoke units.


I only ever put four drops in it, since the manual suggested so. My husband on the other hand is very new to the hobby in general and likes to give them a bit extra regardless how many times I tell him no  I'm glad to know many people like the mega steam smoke


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

ChessieSystem said:


> Thank you for your information. I appreciate it
> I am unsure what you mean when you say "conventional" vs "command." This is my first talking set so I'm trying to learn. Sorry for being so uninformed.
> I guess technically the coal car that talks was separate from the actual set. Sorry if I was unclear.


I meant whether you just operate the train with the transformer ("conventional" or old-fashioned/traditional operation) or use a Legacy or other remote with it ("command control"). If you just use transformer control I thought you might not be getting the voltage up to the 13 volt level Mike Reagan mentioned especially at slower speeds. I don't have one of these engines so I don't know the control options.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2015)

I have used Mega-Steam for a variety of engines and periods issued with *great success*. Your issues I don't think have anything to do with the fluid, but more to do with the actual smoke unit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For conventional (aka transformer control) operation, many folks consider a small modification to drop the voltage to the motor vs the rest of the locomotive. This allows more power to the smoke unit at a given power setting and improves the smoke output.


----------



## mikew (Jun 19, 2015)

Interesting thread. I am a great JT fan as well but in my Lionmaster engines with twin stacks but only one feed it very often gets clogged and every so many loops needs clearing. I have therefore ordered some of the Lionel premium stuff just to see if there is a difference - should be an interesting comparison.

MIKE


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

I've tried as many as I can get my hands on in recent years. Mega Steam is a great product. I like Mega Steam's Eliminator version. Lionel's fluid is good, but doesn't have a pleasant scent to my tastes. The MTH fluid works just fine as well. 

My suggestion is to try some and see what you like the best.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> For conventional (aka transformer control) operation, many folks consider a small modification to drop the voltage to the motor vs the rest of the locomotive. This allows more power to the smoke unit at a given power setting and improves the smoke output.


John, is there a thread on that you can point us to?


----------



## arkady (May 15, 2013)

Lionel Premium Smoke Fluid works best for me, in all my locomotives.

Yes, I've tried Mega-Steam.


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses. I appreciate it 
I do not have a remote control for this train, just the controller it came with. 
Says it is an 80 watt transformer.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Baby, it's cold outside. Come inside for some Hot Chocolate


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

I hate it when it does that! turn the other way dam it


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey I bet that smells divine!


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

ChessieSystem said:


> Hey I bet that smells divine!


My girls are so-so about the trains. As they've gotten older it's not as "cute" as it was when they were in footy pajamas pressing the horn button.

However, that all changes when I add "Hot Chocolate", they absolutely love and I can run all day!!


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

For the most part I don't usually run smoke. But when I do its with JTs. WIFE likes Vanilla and Cranberry Woods. I like to clean it out with Eliminator and then run NADA, no scent, just smoke. It works for me.


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

Jeff T said:


> My girls are so-so about the trains. As they've gotten older it's not as "cute" as it was when they were in footy pajamas pressing the horn button.
> 
> However, that all changes when I add "Hot Chocolate", they absolutely love and I can run all day!!


Haha! That's hilarious! I must get some of that for my own enjoyment for sure.


----------



## CDNJ (Jun 20, 2015)

I like MTH Unscented..nothing crazy. I like the smoke output.


----------



## mikew (Jun 19, 2015)

Well the Lionel premium fluid arrived yesterday and since then I have been running it in on of my LIonmaster Challengers.

Smoke output is pretty impressive - hard to tell if its better than JT's it looks as if it might be slightly denser but that could be an illusion as angle and brightness of the light reflecting off it can make quite a difference.

I had kind of hoped that it would not "clog up" the stacks which is what happens with JT on all my LIonels with a single unit but 2 stacks.

I am thinking now that maybe I need to strip down the smoke unit, check the batting and check the air hole from the fan is not blocked. 

Does anyone know if the air hole on the PCB can be enlarged as per Mike Regans video - this is a legacy unit. I will need to check the clearance on the PCB -I am sure more air flow will help.

MIKE


----------

